# Trick Tank



## Genosmate (18/5/16)

http://atomvapes.com/vgod-tricktank


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

The Greek god Zeus carries the ability to create large clouds with little to minimal effort, and now so can you. The VGOD TRICKTANK is the one and only tank for you tricksters out there, shatter the shackles of ramp up time and get some O's going. RDA's are no longer your only option for doing tricks. The TRICKTANK breathes with ferocity, offering no limitations on airflow and an inhalation that ignites a full hard hitting Vape instantly. Top opening allows you to fill liquid with ease, offering a large reservoir of juice within it. Forged with the finest metals available, honed to perfection and tested beyond measure. Controlling clouds with the palm of your hands has never been easier.


Whats Inside: 

● 1 x TrickTank
● 2 x TTC Parallel Kanthal Coils (0.2Ω & 0.5Ω)
● 1 x Pyrex Glass Casing
● 1 x Delrin Heat Resistant Drip Tip
● 1x User Manual

Pre-Order OnlyShipping starts week commencing 1st of June.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

